# New mouse isn't working

## blue_k

Hello,

I used to have a Logitech MX1000, but just got a new Razer Naga Molten yesterday. For some reason though it won't work in Gentoo, it works fine in Windows 7, and Slackware64 13.37. The Logitech works just fine in Gentoo. This mouse should just work, as it should work with just the default HID modules, just like the Logitech. Gentoo does see it when I run lsusb, but it just doesn't work for some reason. Can anyone give me any ideas?

----------

## Arkhelion

Hello,

Do you use 'evdev' or 'mouse' drivers in xorg-drivers? 'evdev' should work.

Could you also please post /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

----------

## BillWho

blue_k,

Check /etc/make.conf for INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard"

Then try to rebuild the x11 drivers 

```
emerge -1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers/)
```

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## Arkhelion

AFAIK, INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" should be enough.

----------

